# New Google Wallet uses all cards



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

Can someone please get the new Google Wallet working on the Galaxy s3 Verizon phone?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

Here are some links to the new Google Wallet. Still can't get it to work on Verizon.

http://googlecommerce.blogspot.com/2012/08/use-any-credit-or-debit-card-with.html?m=1

http://db.tt/L5RanT6j

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

can it work for t-mobile after renaming the build.prop?

EDIT...nope not working... trying something else out now...


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

BOOOYAHHH!! PROFIT!

Here is how I got it working:

1: Change build.prop lines to
ro.product.model=Galaxy Nexus
ro.product.name=yakju
ro.product.device=maguro

2: Flash the Tmobile wallet zip found in the other google wallet guide.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/atta...8&d=1342133553

For the other carriers... use the fix that worked on the older google wallet on your device....

3: update wallet from the play store and open it.

4: set up and everything should work!

NOTE: Do not change build.prop back it will break wallet!!!! Soo whats more important... google wallet or s-voice??? bc you will break either or.... Im gonna chose keeping wallet. maybe there will be an ultimate fix to keep both, however you cannot change the build.prop back to the sgs3 name...

THIS IS CONFIRMED WORKING FOR T-MOBILE... please test on other carriers!


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

in your build.prop, change product.name to Galaxy Nexus and product.model to maguro. then push this to system/app and reboot

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8sswik00xsl9jnt/Wallet_aug012012.apk

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

houseboatwayne said:


> Can someone please get the new Google Wallet working on the Galaxy s3 Verizon phone?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Have you seen this thread?

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29854-google-wallet-on-verizon-sgs-3-fix-working/


----------



## jeffaa (Aug 15, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> in your build.prop, change product.name to Galaxy Nexus and product.model to maguro. then push this to system/app and reboot
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8sswik00xsl9jnt/Wallet_aug012012.apk
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


After you change the name and push the apk, do you change the name back? Or leave it nexus/maguro?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

This installs fine for me..then just hangs on activating account. Ideas?


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Did you turn nfc on?

Sent from my htc_jewel using RootzWiki


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

IrishCream said:


> This installs fine for me..then just hangs on activating account. Ideas?


I tried just side loading the apk also and got stuck on activating account. J needed to go to this thread here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1769083, change my build prop, flash the VZW/telus.zip and the wallet.zip and was able to get everything installed with ease.

I even added one of my own credit cards.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pprice520 (Jun 13, 2012)

what about incredible 2?


----------



## MegaSoundwave76 (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't think the Incredible 2 has NFC, so Google Wallet is useless on that phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

IrishCream said:


> This installs fine for me..then just hangs on activating account. Ideas?


Try disconnecting from wifi and using the cell network to activate. Not sure why but my cards have activated faster with that method.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Any idea on how to get it up and running on a CM10 build on the VZW variant?


----------

